# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  بهترین کتاب متلب

## محسن=0

سلام.
بهترین کتابها برای یادگیری عمومی و تخصصی متلب چه کتابهای هستند.

----------


## rahnema1

متلب دستور زبان پیچیده ای نداره. می شه از روی یک جزوه هم اصول اولیه این زبان را یاد گرفت
یه سری دستورات پرکاربرد در متلب هست که استفاده از اونها خیلی مفید می تونه باشه که با سرچ گوگل به عبارتی مثل matlab refcard میتونید پیدا کنید
هلپ خود متلب هم بهترین توضیح در مورد عملگرد تابع ها و دستورات را داده
در زمینه تخصصی هم ( بستگی به شاخه مورد نظر ) کتابهای مختلفی هست اما اصلش یادگرفتن الگوریتم ها هست وگرنه اون کتابها چیز بیشتری در مورد زبان متلب به شما آموزش نمی دهند

----------

